
Oracle Compute Pricing - panarky
https://cloud.oracle.com/en_US/opc/compute/compute/pricing
======
panarky
Oracle made big claims this week about beating AWS in both price and
performance.

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/3122424/cloud-
computing...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/3122424/cloud-
computing/oracles-infrastructure-business-focuses-on-bare-metal-to-go-after-
aws.html)

As for performance, you'll just have to take their word for it. The user
agreement prohibits disclosure of any benchmark or performance testing results
without Oracle's prior written consent.

[http://imgur.com/a/kXWRH](http://imgur.com/a/kXWRH)

~~~
throwaway000002
Where is the 36 core machine they so proudly boasted about?

How come compute/core is 0.10/hr instead of the 0.075/hr they announced?

What a load...

~~~
panarky
Oracle claims that one of their CPUs is equivalent to two vCPUs. If this is
true, then their rack rate is a little less than EC2 per instance hour, and
block storage looks like it's half the cost.

But with Amazon, all my instances are either reserved or spot, so I'm paying
far less than rack rate.

It all comes down to price per performance. You can't tell anything from these
headline numbers. But since we're prohibited from disclosing results of any
performance testing, there's no easy way to know.

